

Linus Torvalds on Jobs and RMS - cryolab
http://youtu.be/pcbbOcquHZ4

======
wtracy
I thought this was going to be Linus calling out Stallman for his recent
remarks about Steve Jobs.

Turns out that it's an old interview where he simply states his impressions of
the two people. (Spoiler: Jobs and Stallman are actually pretty similar
people.)

~~~
shipit
my downvoted comment days ago saying the same thing:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3085955>

------
alecco
What an awful interviewer.

